
Steam Down ahead of reported Halloween Sales event date - tasubotadas
https://www.express.co.uk/entertainment/gaming/1196782/Steam-Down-Servers-Halloween-Sales-event-date
======
LinuxBender
see [1]

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21380167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21380167)

